
I Used to Be a Human Being - spking
http://nymag.com/selectall/2016/09/andrew-sullivan-technology-almost-killed-me.html
======
woodandsteel
I think this is a profound essay.

Let me just emphasize one point. I think that to find out what you really
want, what would be truly rewarding, often you have to sit with your feelings
for a good while, and without distraction.

------
gipp
Not a new sentiment, to be sure, but probably the best articulation of it I
have seen.

